# Best Foam Applicator Pads for Tyre Gel?



## David Herron (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi All,

I'm using T1 on my Tyres and have to say it's lasting alot longer compared to the Simoniz Stuff I used to use which gave a really wet look.

I'm looking for foam applicator pads because currently i'm just using the corner of a microfibre and going round with my finger. It works but obviously a foam applicator could be better and wouldn't have to go through the washing machine as often.

I checked on eBay for cheap Applicator sponges (yellow circular ones) and they're coming up at £2+ each.

What do you guys use?


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Those eBay ones are bang on mate!
Perfect for wt you want them for


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

I've started using the instant shoe shine sponges as they come with their own holder. The Kiwi ones are a bit more expensive, but i use `Feet Treat' one from Boots which are 99p each.

Similar ones here :


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

http://www.washshop.net/ea/product.php/118/foam_wheel_applicator
I like these :thumb:


----------



## davidc1987 (Feb 28, 2012)

i use cheap sponges that people buy in these valeting sets and cut them into small sections to make perfect applicators.. get 3 or 4 per sponge


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Have a look at Post #152 in this thread

Regards,
Steve


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Tyre_Dressing_Foam_Applicators_1.html

:thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Get a cheap wash sponge for about 90p and cut it into cubes mate, perfect tyre applicators :thumb:


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

These
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/flexipads-tyre-dressing-applicator-pad-cat24.html

or these
http://www.autojoy.co.uk/paper-sponges-autojoy-tyre-dressing-sponge-round-p-314.html

Or as suggested above, a grout sponge cut into squares - then they're disposable!


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Packet of 6 for 42p

http://www.wilkinsonplus.com/scoure...7b9qbnvBLf8Yc7gu0fxyikRnCon9RFpW
9l7W785F3A==

Just keep them in a plastic bag after you start using one.


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm the same as Matt_Nic above and use those kitchen scouring sponges. The rough side is perfect for holding onto while you work and I simply keep in a plastic bag. Though at 42p for 6 their overpriced, go to Tesco and get 5 for 14p!

http://m.tesco.com/mt/www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=251626440


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Tbh, I just steal them off my folks paddy lol. 

I just googled a cheap shop (Wilkinson) to find an example.


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Matt_Nic said:


> Tbh, I just steal them off my folks paddy lol.


 I'm the exact same. I never actually bought them myself, just noticed them at that stupidly low price last time I was in tesco.


----------



## David Herron (Jan 29, 2012)

davidc1987 said:


> i use cheap sponges that people buy in these valeting sets and cut them into small sections to make perfect applicators.. get 3 or 4 per sponge


Good Idea! Tesco Car Wash Sponge = £0.31 (Actually bought my last one for £0.07 on special offer!)

That would cut up into many smaller foam applicators.


----------



## David Herron (Jan 29, 2012)

Paddy_R said:


> I'm the same as Matt_Nic above and use those kitchen scouring sponges. The rough side is perfect for holding onto while you work and I simply keep in a plastic bag. Though at 42p for 6 their overpriced, go to Tesco and get 5 for 14p!
> 
> http://m.tesco.com/mt/www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=251626440


That's a better option than cutting up a £0.30 Tesco car Wash Sponge! :thumb:


----------



## David Herron (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank's for the reply's guys! I've alot of options there to go on now...


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

Paddy_R said:


> I'm the same as Matt_Nic above and use those kitchen scouring sponges. The rough side is perfect for holding onto while you work and I simply keep in a plastic bag. Though at 42p for 6 their overpriced, go to Tesco and get 5 for 14p!
> 
> http://m.tesco.com/mt/www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=251626440


I use cheap washing up sponges too - perfect for 14p


----------



## dachshound (May 4, 2011)

Adams Polishes Pro Tyre Sponge is is a very good one. Worth every penny...


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

davidc1987 said:


> i use cheap sponges that people buy in these valeting sets and cut them into small sections to make perfect applicators.. get 3 or 4 per sponge


Quality idea I have a few old sponges laying around!.. :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

There is an ebay seller in china that sells 12 round yellow foam applicators for £1.69, item number 180668283500

I've tried to purchase before and they canceled the transaction claiming they didn't have stock, I've just purchased another batch to see if I have any joy this time. At that price they can fall apart on the third use and it's no loss!


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Paddy_R said:


> Though at 42p for 6 their overpriced, go to Tesco and get 5 for 14p!


Yup, Wilkinsons are getting expensive now :doublesho .
Was in there having a look the other day at 'Astonish Wax and Shine'. 
They wanted a whole .4p more than Home Bargains for the same product, grrrr :lol:.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Sponges does the job for me but wear a glove or itl get messy haha.


----------



## samwh91 (Dec 14, 2011)

d6dph said:


> There is an ebay seller in china that sells 12 round yellow foam applicators for £1.69, item number 180668283500
> 
> I've tried to purchase before and they canceled the transaction claiming they didn't have stock, I've just purchased another batch to see if I have any joy this time. At that price they can fall apart on the third use and it's no loss!


I have bought similar ones (Item No 230569148933), they are a bit more expensive but are based in the UK, i have bought 3 sets and had no problems so far, so if you have no joy you could try these. :thumb:


----------



## martinopy (Mar 30, 2008)

Another vote for the cheap Tesco ones. I've been using them for a while now and they are as good as anything else i've used.


----------



## BC911 (Sep 20, 2011)

I use this







. Working great, and no dirty hands .


----------



## JonnyG (Apr 16, 2006)

Another vote for the cheap washing up ones here :thumb:

Poundland & Home Bargains for me 

Other tips I've picked up are :-

1. Wear Rubber Gloves
2. Use sparingly and rub well in (to avoid sling) 
3. Rotate your wheels 180 degrees after doing all tyres, so that you can finish off the tops (which were at the bottom). 
4 I've tried T1 and it's a very matt look. I now mix a bit of T1 with Megs Endrurance Gel and get a long lasting silk finish that's I'm happy with.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

One of these cut in half...










Been using the same bit for a year and a half now. Much more robust than any other app i've ever used, won't fall apart at all.

Also as it's soaking some product up the next time you use it you only need a tiny amount.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

I just use Megs Hot Wheels - apply with a brush - easy and looks good with no mess or skin contact.


----------

